# Lunar H621 Champ



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Evening all, as George Dixon used to say. 
Being troubled by the slowness of the sink drains to run and surprised that people are mentioning that the addition of a waste tank vent has made any difference, since the water does not go "glug glug" but just slowly runs away. I must admit that the basin is much quicker if you set the water spinning but the sink is flat bottomed so thats not practical unless you want to wear the washing up water!. Doesn't make any difference whether the waste water vent is open or not, I usually dump the waste to grass anyway, unless somewhere really posh.
So did the tank vent really make a difference?
Happy Days

Mike & Ann


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike/Ann
I have the same vehicle and after about a years use the outflow slowed down a bit. I bought some Biomagic and used it as per instructions and it worked a treat.


----------



## RobH (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I have a Lunar Champ A601 and mine is the same. I suspect that this is a fault with the route that the plumbing takes. I am not sure about the U bend and wonder if any one has tried removing straightening out the drain pipe to see if it makes a difference.
My water pressure is bad and a friend spoke to the Lunar rep who agreed that the pumps are useless and recommended changing them.

Cheers,
RobH


----------



## 93315 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there, We bought the Lunar H621 prototype, and similarly had problems with slow drainaway from the sink. The dealer eventually put it down to a twisted waste pipe, and it is now better but not perfect. We also had problems with slow drainawayfrom the shower, but this was apparently down to the waste pipe being horizontal and not being angled down - I'm not convinced!! We have has terrible problems with the 12 volt side of things, with the battery just being changed after 2 years! The fridge doesn't always work on the 12 v setting when travelling. Has anyone tried to access the 12v leisure battery? It's almost impossible!!! Apart from that, we love the van for space and practicality.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ross

BY coincidence just before seeing your post I had toipped up the battery in our H621 and yes you are quite right access is difficult and you have to pull the side bench out to the centre and even then it's not easy to get your hands through the slats to top up.

My drain away isnt too bad-as I said before I occasionall stick biomagic down the sink to help. We like the layout and the bed- that is until moh saw the "island" beds at the NEC!


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*H621*

Hi Russo69!

Agree with you entirely about the slow sink drain, ours started off by going uphill to get over the top of the gas locker, see my previous posting,. We also had crack in the moulding of the sink waste bowl, took several months to get the geuine part which is shaped to the underside of the sink, in the meantime a "model cement" type glue had mended it very well. It showed up as a leak emanating from under the oven, veg rack ( microwave in Tellbells case!)

If you look under the false floor of the cupboard below the fridge, there is a relay just hanging in the cabling, I think it might be the fridge relay, I also think that there may be a delay on the 12v supply to the fridge , perhaps until the starter battery has been topped up, but I haven't investigated.

The leisure battery is a bit of a bugger to get to , I've actually been toying with the idea of an outside locker to give the access that a wet battery needs, but he Guv'nor doesnt like me making holes and that would be quite a big one!

As you say, we are delighted with the layout and the overall finish, it just seems to be little annoyances which seem to emanate from poor design work.

If it makes you any happier, a friend of mine had a serious leak between the panels on his Autosleeper, even though they admitted they hadnt sealed it in the first place, the factory still charged him almost £300 to put it right and thats only a short while out of warranty.

Enjoy!!

MIke & Ann


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike & Ann- trust you are both well
The point Rosso made about 12v fridge and which you commented on also applies to ours- on occasions on short journeys the 12v doesnt kick ib at all. So- the "possible" diagnosis you made about the Relay delaying coming into operation- can that be rectified to yiour knowledge? New relay or whatever?
Taking ours to Willersley later this week for service so may chat to them about it if so.

Regards


----------



## 93315 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your speedy replies, one and all! 

We went to collect our van from Service at Brownhills Swindon on Saturday, after they assured me they had cured our 12v problem (& fridge etc) by fitting a new battery under warranty. When we collected it the new battery had mostly discharged itself already, so they've got it for another week to really cure the problem. I'll report back in due time, but they have called in the Dometic Engineer to investigate.

We too have contemplated fitting an outside door to the battery locker, and as we are very local to Wyvern Accessories who carry out van conversions etc, we may well get the job done sooner rather than later. Approx cost is £150 - 200, dependant on the hole size - not cheap!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rosso

Once you have got the battery sorted do you think it's worth paying out tht amount for the sake of a quite inacessible battery which you msay oinly have to acess just occsionally? Just a thought


----------



## 93315 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the thought. We also keep shoes in that locker, so it might be useful to be able to access them through the side, as it were. I do find that extenal locker space is very limited - just the gas locker and the underbed locker. I'm not that keen on keeping wet boots etc under my bed! So on that basis, the extra locker door would become a little less expensive per use.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Fair point Rosso-cheers


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

we had the same water drain problem with our Champ. The dealer fitted a vent pipe to the waste water tank by drilling into the top of the tank and gluing in a right angle plastic pipe with a rubber hose exiting through the bottom of the van. from then on it worked perfect. 
It may also be worth checking the drain pipe from the sink to the tank. There is no U bend in it as such, but the plastic pipe is coiled up to form a type of U joint. If the "coil" is too high up i.e. the top of the coil is higher than the bottom of the sink (yes, it can go behind the sink) that will also not allow the water to drain. Insist the pump is changed as ours was.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
A630 Champ
Pipe was sort of kinked and above base of sink, sorted that out and 25% improvement but still slow. We considered putting in a vent but eneded up getting a new van. I had spoken to quite a few champ owners that had the vent fitted and it solved problem. If it does not work it could be related to how the vent was fitted. Sorry I can not help any further in this matter. Good luck and safe travels

Steve


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Champ H621 Battery Access*

I know that this thread is now a bit old but when I decided to check the electrolyte levels earlier this year I just eased out the staples from the plastic end caps of the bed slats and the access is now much improved. Its not easy to get the first one out with no damage but after that its easy and quite neat. Since we have never used it as a bed, the slats are fine just hooked back. If I was doing aproper job I might simply retain them with easily reached small screws and washers

We continue to be Very pleased with the 'van, we call it majic 'cos thats how it seems

Mike & Ann


----------

